# Plowing pictures



## Smokin139 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Heres some pictures from the first Real time out plowing with my new truck and plow. Got a big place to plow too, the longest run is over 600 Ft with buildings on both sides.*


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

We had a storage bldg. acct. a few years back . It needed relocation service , no where to stack it. every one made good coin there. lost contract to immigrant.There is a difference, he eats rice & beans and i like surf & turf. No biggy , win some lose some. thats snow business.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks like a pain in the ***, lol nice pics tho.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics, where do you stack it all?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;458496 said:


> looks like a pain in the ***.


Ditto That would suck. Going back and forth trying to clean all that snow up between a set of units. Forget THAT!


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

we ues to do lots like that. to much of a pain no were to go with sonw. on the other hand, made some real good money with that job


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

92XT;458433 said:


> We had a storage bldg. acct. a few years back . It needed relocation service , no where to stack it. every one made good coin there. lost contract to immigrant.There is a difference, he eats rice & beans and i like surf & turf. No biggy , win some lose some. thats snow business.


Awesome Quote "he eats rice & beans and i like surf & turf"...


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

You'll be sorry when you get a big storm with drifts from the roof down to the ground!


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

DFLS;466035 said:


> You'll be sorry when you get a big storm with drifts from the roof down to the ground!


You just have to be out there before it gets to that point.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yamaguy;466074 said:


> You just have to be out there before it gets to that point.


And he will be smiling all the way to the bank!prsport


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice pictures thats a long way to push snow to stack. Alot of the local storage places space the buildings far enough apart that you can leave a windrow right in the middle of the two buildings. If we get to much snow then they just bring in a loader and dump trucks and remove the windrows that way. Seems to work the past years but the windrows are piling up quick this year and its only december


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We have the same style here. I don't understand why they dont space them out so there is somewhere to put snow. We push a long way and at the end there is fence on both ends. So we have to push down the fence to the corners and run out of room quick. Then we have to bring in loaders to deposit it over the fence for more room.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

The storage place we do, has a row of units at the end, so you have to push all the way to the end, and then push it out the snow gate at the end. Kinda a pita but it works. We are going to work on re locating the snow this up comming week. Should be a blast.


----------

